# brookebow??



## north slope

I just got a scanner so I was going through old pics and though I would share this. This fish was caught in a small lake which held brookies and rainbows. This guy was not it the best shape, skinnny and weak. All the other fish were fat and healthy, I guess a brookebow is not a good hybrid. Anyway, look at this guy.


----------



## brookieguy1

Tiger trout.


----------



## north slope

brookieguy1 said:


> Tiger trout.


nope, no tigers in this water, just brookies and rainbows. Not the best picture but you can see a very clear red stripe going down the middle of the fish. This was in the Fall and both fish were spawning (not rainbows typical time).


----------



## PBH

brookbow?

Sorry.

Remember, rainbow TROUT have dark spots on light backgrounds. Brook trout (CHAR) are opposite. They have light spots on dark backgounds. This is why tiger trout appear the way they do with weird splotches and worm-like vermiculations -- you are crossing a Char with a trout and getting wild combinations. However, brook trout and rainbows do not interbreed.

The fish in the picture above is just a rainbow with big spots.


----------



## north slope

PBH said:


> brookbow?
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Remember, rainbow TROUT have dark spots on light backgrounds. Brook trout (CHAR) are opposite. They have light spots on dark backgounds. This is why tiger trout appear the way they do with weird splotches and worm-like vermiculations -- you are crossing a Char with a trout and getting wild combinations. However, brook trout and rainbows do not interbreed.
> 
> The fish in the picture above is just a rainbow with big spots.


Look at the white stripes it has on its fins...Brookie feature. And what you guys can't see very well was the red rainbow stripe it had on it. I caught this fish about 10 years ago. It was on private property in a private pond. The only fish put in were brookies and rainbows.


----------



## north slope

The key to this fish was the definite white tips on the fins like a brookie and the red strip down it like a rainbow. I held this fish in my hand and saw it plain as day. BROOKEBOW!!!


----------



## north slope




----------



## PBH

call it what you want. It's a rainbow.

The white tips on the fins are a characteristic used to distinguish rainbow trout from cutthroat trout. You're only showing us further evidence that it is NOT a hybrid, but rather just a rainbow.

From the Utah Fishing Guidbook (2013):


Utah Fishing Guidbook said:


> A rainbow trout is dark green to bluish on the back with silvery sides. The pinkish to reddish horizontal
> band typifies the species. The belly may be white to silvery. Irregular and profuse black spots are usually
> present on the head, back and sides. The pelvic and anal fins are translucent pink to gray-green *and tipped
> in white...*


It's a rainbow. Plain old, generic rainbow. You've actually done a nice job pointing out the distinguishing characteristics to identify it as a rainbow.

http://bit.ly/11adcW8

(did it have hyoid teeth, or teeth on it's tongue?)


----------



## wyoming2utah

Is this thread supposed to be an early april fool's joke? Brookebow? Seriously?


----------



## north slope

Your guys ever caught a splake? The fins on this fish were just like that not a gradual fade to white, but a definite white line. However, not the bright white black and red fins like a brookie. What do I know, I will let your self proclaimed experts decide.


----------



## Fishrmn

north slope said:


> Your guys ever caught a splake? The fins on this fish were just like that not a gradual fade to white, but a definite white line. However, not the bright white black and red fins like a brookie. What do I know, I will let your self proclaimed experts decide.


Nope. They've never caught a Splake. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Good Gawd. Do you know who you're arguing with? I would wager that they caught the first thousand or two that were ever planted in the state of Utah before most of us knew where the UDWR had planted them. Same with Tiger Trout.


----------



## Catherder

If it helps, I assume that your opinion that it is a "brookbow" is based on the seeming "vermicular" pattern of the tail spots. I have seen a few bows and especially BL cutts from Strawberry have their spots aggregate some and look "vermicular". However, even in the photo, it looks like the tail spots are still individual and separate. The front 2/3rds of the fish certainly have typical bow spotting. In a tiger trout, they almost never have any true spots, just the wavy lines. The fins are typical rainbow fins. I agree it is just a rainbow. 

Cool pic though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PBH

north slope said:


> Your guys ever caught a splake?


Yeah. I caught one of those once.

I caught a couple of these as well:

Brake trout:









Brownbow (fish in the middle. The top is a rainbow the bottom is a splake. Note the cataract in the brownbow's eye):









Now, for a good test. You tell me -- what is this:


----------



## sawsman

PBH said:


> Now, for a good test. You tell me -- what is this:


Leopard trout! :mrgreen:


----------



## brookieguy1

sawsman said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for a good test. You tell me -- what is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard trout! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Yup! Or perhaps the even rarer Tasmanian Leopard Trout. Found for a short period of time in Mill Meadow and Forsyth Reservoirs. 
Or perhaps it's the Splyger Trout.


----------



## Catherder

brookieguy1 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for a good test. You tell me -- what is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard trout! :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! Or perhaps the even rarer Tasmanian Leopard Trout. Found for a short period of time in Mill Meadow and Forsyth Reservoirs.
> Or perhaps it's the Splyger Trout.
Click to expand...

Leopard, splyger??? Give me a brake. :roll:

Oh wait, we already saw the brakes.


----------



## north slope

Fishrmn said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your guys ever caught a splake? The fins on this fish were just like that not a gradual fade to white, but a definite white line. However, not the bright white black and red fins like a brookie. What do I know, I will let your self proclaimed experts decide.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. They've never caught a Splake. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Good Gawd. Do you know who you're arguing with? I would wager that they caught the first thousand or two that were ever planted in the state of Utah before most of us knew where the UDWR had planted them. Same with Tiger Trout.
Click to expand...

I think you have been watching to much scarface. I didn't know we were blessed with fish gods on this forum. Just posting a picture of a fish I caught. Enjoy you pathetic fishing forum. This site really has gone downhill over the years, enjoy.


----------



## north slope

Looks like in Europe they successfully crossed brookies and rainbows, but hey....what do I know.
http://www.int-res.com/articles/dao/11/d011p217.pdf


----------



## PBH

One of the risks of posting on an internet forum is that you might get corrected. I wonder if something should be put in the forum rules that says: "We are not responsible for users feelings getting hurt after posting information that might be incorrect. Be warned, other users may correct your incorrect information."


Don't get your feelings hurt so easily.

I know that a "brookbow" was found in gillnets in Koosharem Reservoir, right here in Utah. I don't have a picture of it, unfortunately.

I'll throw you a bone, in an effort to try to keep this site on the "up and up" (I'd hate to see it go downhill!). I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt, and agree with you that your fish is a brookbow.


Everyone happy now? Great. 



nice fish.


----------



## PBH

sawsman said:


> Leopard trout! :mrgreen:





brookieguy1 said:


> Or perhaps the even rarer Tasmanian Leopard Trout. Found for a short period of time in Mill Meadow and Forsyth Reservoirs.
> Or perhaps it's the Splyger Trout.





Catherder said:


> Leopard, splyger??? Give me a brake. :roll:
> 
> Oh wait, we already saw the brakes.


Do you guys know the difference between a brake trout and a brookinaw?

(see? This thread has actually been a very fun and informative thread. Brookbows, rainbows, splygers, brookinaws......This is so much fun!!)

(not saying what the fish in the picture is just yet....)


----------



## Catherder

OK, I'll play. (and probably show my ignorance)

I always thought a brake trout was a cross between a lake trout and a brown trout.

A brookinaw is a brook trout crossed with a lake trout but the male and female "slots" of the parents are switched from what is used in a splake. (male brookieXfemale laker vs male lakerXfemale brookie)

The fish in the picture looks to me to be a garden variety tiger trout, but I'm guessing it is something else or it wouldn't have been put up.  Maybe it *is* a brookebow.


----------



## PBH

Catherder -- very good! You hit it right on. the male and female parents actually do make a difference. Here is a pretty good explanation on these hybrids:

Brownbow - which is cross between a male Brown trout and and female Rainbow trout

Splake - which is cross between a male Speckled (Brook) trout and a female Lake trout

Brookinaw - which is cross between a female Brook trout and a male Lake trout (Lake trout are also called Mackinaw trout)

Brake- which is cross between a female Brown trout and a male Lake trout

Tiger - which is cross between a Brown and Brook trout


(you're also right on the picture. Tiger trout.)


----------



## Envenomation09

What is this fish? He was called a brookebow on the Dr Z flyfishing Facebook Page


----------



## brookieguy1

Looks like a rainbow with wild vermiculation. I don't think there is any char crossed in it though. Dark spotting on a light background.


----------



## Envenomation09

Yeah didn't think it had any brook in it but has an awesome pattern!


----------



## HighmtnFish

I don't think "Dr Z" knows what he is talking about, but that is cool looking wild rainbow.


----------



## Envenomation09

Dr Z said it was "brookie markings in a rainbow trout" it was from the green river so there was no thought of it being a brook trout hybrids. And Dr Z is a good friend of mine and he knows his fish.


----------



## Envenomation09

Here's another picture


----------

